# twenty S1 - story of Sport Quattro evolution designations



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So, what could I possible write as an introduction that would be suitable?








Well, wellknown motorjournalist and author *John Davenport* took
his time writing us a letter regarding the usage of designation for the old
Sport Quattro evolutions. That is, S1 versus E2.
_.. The distinction is important technically because each evolution is a separate entity.
The second evolution is derived from the base model and not from the previous
evolution. Indeed, the Homologation regulations and Appendix J specifically forbade
what we call in English “mix and match” .._ 
Read on at *twenty S1*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: twenty S1 - story of Sport Quattro evolution designations (WAUOla)*

Very nice work man.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: twenty S1 - story of Sport Quattro evolution designations ([email protected])*

I think one should thank Vitor Lima, the man behind audis1.no.sapo.pt.
The thing is we moved/redirected it into my (Audi Quattro++) domain,
and I'm - more or less - only doing layouts on twentyS1.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: twenty S1 - story of Sport Quattro evolution designations (WAUOla)*

It won't be up for launch but we'd like to add a Wiki/Audi Lexicon to Fourtitude. When we do I may come knocking to see if we can republish with a link.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: twenty S1 - story of Sport Quattro evolution designations ([email protected])*

Just send Vitor an email when you guys are ready then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: twenty S1 - story of Sport Quattro evolution designations ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It won't be up for launch but we'd like to add a Wiki/Audi Lexicon to Fourtitude. When we do I may come knocking to see if we can republish with a link.

That'd be nice, is it coming with the redesign that's turning into GT5?


----------

